

My first HTML5 game. "Stellar Alien", physics-based space game - mrtrop
http://play.stellaralien.com

======
mrtrop
I'm a young developer looking for some feedback on my first game. It is also
listed up on the Chrome Web Store if Chrome users would like to install:
<http://r.cx/stellar-alien> It is also in review for the Firefox Marketplace.

------
chayesfss
You should add some instructions in the beginning. I'm on a laptop and had a
hard time understanding the objective

~~~
mrtrop
Sorry about that. Will definitely try to introduce the basics of the game at
the start. Did you finally understood the objective? You need to get the
alien, Starbli, to the star before it turns into a red dwarf and dies.

